# Root beer pulled pork



## Chicubsfan87

Hey guys quick question. Has anyond ever left a pork butt sitting in root beer or coke over night before smoking or just use an injector? What will work better? Im new to all this.

Thanks.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

I've done Coke with it in a crock pot before. Haven't tried it on my smoker yet. I have to admit that I've been obsessed with root beer lately. That really sounds good. Not sure how to sneak that by the wife though. She is not a root beer fan whatsoever.

George


----------



## kawboy

I've got a DR. Pepper sauce recipe for marinating ribs in. I've used root beer instead with good results. I've also used orange pop and Mt. Dew. Root beer was probably the best. I'd marinade over night, then cook it down for a sauce. Never tried on a shoulder.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Dudes, I just saw this after looking at the thread earlier. Diners Drive-Ins and Dives found a food truck that has a root beer pulled pork sandwich. It's not smoked but check it out. I now feel compelled to find a way to make this only with actual smoked pork. Plus they had a recipe for a root beer bbq sauce as well. My oh my.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/root-beer-pulled-pork-3300728

George


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Chicubsfan87 said:


> Hey guys quick question. Has anyond ever left a pork butt sitting in root beer or coke over night before smoking or just use an injector? What will work better? Im new to all this.
> 
> Thanks.


I would guess that the marinade can't possibly penetrate the meat to the same extent that an injector can.

Then again, you're shredding up all the meat at the end anyway, in the case of pork butt, so you only need some of that flavor somewhere to add to the final product.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Barq's Root beer BBQ sauce from deepsouthdish is my fav self done BBQ sauce, and if the meat is submerged for 24 hours, the root beer oughta work in. Root beer is far more robust flavour wise then most soda. Now I am compelled to want to try this as well..


----------



## SmokinAl

I would think that injecting it would be the way to go with a butt.
It is too large a piece of meat to absorb much flavor sitting in the root beer overnight.
Al


----------

